
Flight MH17 – Searching for the truth - lelf
https://mh17.correctiv.org/english/
======
themodelplumber
> TIME TO READ: ABOUT 35 MINUTES

Well, that was certainly discouraging. :) An excellent read though. While
reading the article I kept thinking about the interchange between members of
the press and intelligence types. There's probably a tremendous amount of
western government interest in destabilizing the Russian narrative. I wondered
how many from the intelligence field may have served as sources, editors,
writers, publishers, etc. Wouldn't be unheard of.

------
meepmorp
So, basically, the Russians did it.

